# 2006 3.2 VR6 - Front Drivers Coil Spring Replacement



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

Went for the oil service today only to be told that the front drivers coil spring (lower small spring) has snapped, also the drop link and CV boot need replacement!

Is there a 3rd party coil spring I can purchase or does it have to be an OEM?

It's a 3.2L Quattro!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Audi makes about 3 dozen spring sets for a MK2 TT. The correct set depends on your engine type, transmission type, 2wd / 4wd, coupe or convertible, installed options, etc

You can go aftermarket but typically aftermarket sets are '_one-size-fits all_' (not optimized for your car). If you go this route you'll need to replace both front coils to match (meaning more time / labor offsetting any savings by going aftermarket)

To ensure you get the correct coil, each coil should have a series of colored paint dots which can then be used to ensure you've selected the correct spring for your car.

Note: If you can't see the colored paint dots (obscured, mud caked, etc) Swiss has another procedure to determine the correct p/n
See: 2007 2.0 TFSI Roadster - Shock/Spring Replacement


----------



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

thanks for your kind response @FNChaos; any idea of the cost for the OEM part, and the time to fit?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Cheapest solution is to find a used coil from a breaker, eBay, etc. Normally I wouldn't recommend installing used suspension parts but your other coil has also seen some age & wear (and settled) so used parts are more likely to match. Ideally you'd replace both front coils, mounts, bearings & associated hardware and / or use the opportunity to upgrade your suspension but that option = ££...

Installation requires you to remove your front strut from the vehicle, use a spring compressor to remove / replace the coil and then re-install the strut. To remove the strut you will need to remove your windshield wiper arms & 'scuttle panel' (access to the strut top mount). You will also need a 'spreader' tool to free the strut from it's lower mounting point.

It's not that hard to do yourself if you have a jack and some stands. They make cheap spring compressors but they are kind of dangerous so I'd recommend having a local tire & shock garage change the coils for you (just take the strut in, not the car). If you choose to have someone else do it for you it shouldn't take more and 1.5 – 2 hrs labor.

If you can see them, what color are the paint dots on your defective coil? Might be able to figure out the part number


----------



## AudiMK2Geek (2 mo ago)

FNChaos said:


> Might be able to figure out the part number


I would think by providing the VIN number then they should be abe to locate the exact part?


----------

